# Stern Trawler Universal Star



## kilpeder868

LT 479 Universal Star Steel stern trawler built 1959
T.Mitchison Ltd Gateshead
92.5 x 25.3 x 10.8 73.07 Tons
In service at Lowestoft. 1964 - 1968

The only information I can find of this ship is a photograph of
A433 Universal Star.

I can find no information relating to Lowestoft in respect of this vessel
which is reputed to have been the first steel stern trawler working
out of Lowestoft.

Any information appreciated


----------



## cueball44

TERN SHORE- Originally built as a stern trawler at Gateshead in 1959 and named UNIVERSAL STAR O.N. 301577 103,Length ,242/73 tons. First owners were Universal Trawlers Ltd, of Aberdeen, (Boston D.S.F. Co. Ltd). Her PRN was A344 when fishing out of Aberdeen. In 1964 transferred to lowestoft with PRN LT479. 1966 converted to tug, and in 1968 sold to OM and renamed TERN SHORE. 1971 renamed TESCALDO VIR? and sold to Italian owners, 1972 renamed MONTE FORTE.


----------



## E.Martin

*Tug*



kilpeder868 said:


> LT 479 Universal Star Steel stern trawler built 1959
> T.Mitchison Ltd Gateshead
> 92.5 x 25.3 x 10.8 73.07 Tons
> In service at Lowestoft. 1964 - 1968
> 
> The only information I can find of this ship is a photograph of
> A433 Universal Star.
> 
> I can find no information relating to Lowestoft in respect of this vessel
> which is reputed to have been the first steel stern trawler working
> out of Lowestoft.
> 
> Any information appreciated


As a rigger I worked on the Universal Star many times maintaining 
her warps etc,etc.
After leaving Lowestoft I heard she was working from Great Yarmouth as a tug.


----------



## kilpeder868

Thanks for your replies I have been away which counts for the late aknowledgement. I am currently fitting the running gear into my model of the Universal Star a photo will be posted shortly. I am a member of the newly formed Great Yarmouth MBC so the boat is local to us. I aquired it already built and am curious who produced the kit.


----------



## japottinger

*Universal Star*

I drew a model plan of her, I think it was my first of about 160 now!
This was pub. in Model Boats magazine away back in the 1970's. I still have the originals.


----------



## kilpeder868

japottinger said:


> I drew a model plan of her, I think it was my first of about 160 now!
> This was pub. in Model Boats magazine away back in the 1970's. I still have the originals.


Thanks very much James I will try and track the magazine article down


----------



## corlettn

*Universal Star as Built*

I have the original builders scale model of the Universal Star (approx. 2ft long & in glass case). I could post detailed photos if there is interest.


----------



## japottinger

*Universal Star*



corlettn said:


> I have the original builders scale model of the Universal Star (approx. 2ft long & in glass case). I could post detailed photos if there is interest.


Would be for me,
Jim


----------



## japottinger

As she was designed by naval architects Burness Corlett can I assume some connection?


----------



## kilpeder868

Sorry to be so late with my reply, your photographs would be of great interest to me.


----------



## suzannewhite16

*Universal Star*

Hello
My grandfather was lost off the Universal Star - overboard from the rear - in November 1962. I understand that the trawler was a new design with a hydroconic McGregor "Unigan" system. Our family always thought it was probably the design of the rear that led to his death but Boston Deep Sea Fisheries and the Board of Trade decided it was purely accidental with no question of negligence.
Does anyone know about this system and whether it was continued please?


----------



## sam2182sw

She was sold to united towing at one time and worked the nort sea during the oil boom sam2182sw stand by ship


----------

